# End of an era?



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I started to think about how many reef friendly stores are in town now and how fortunate we are as a city to have so many quality stores with awesome owners. Most people have to drive long distances or order online to get what they want, rather than just going down the street and finding something.

Unfortunately alot of stores have started to make Dundas their home for their LFS. I have no idea why this is but it just seems more and more stores are heading to that street. Within the next month there will be six stores all within a 5 minute drive on the same street. Does this make sense as a business owner? Possibly, if you can get the right product that nobody else has. Although if you do that then you can park your business anywhere you want and you'll do alright.

Most people will eventually go to the LFS they appreciate and have a relationship with. Others will go to the cheapest possible store since most of the wild product comes from the same ocean and all of the branded products will have to be cheaper than the next guy to get customers in.

Who does this hurt in the long run? Us, the people within the hobby. If the hobby can't support six stores in the area then one, or a few of them will fold up and/or get sold off. Leaving that one store that has superior quality items and the other store that's the cheapest. Meaning, we'll be stuck with what we had before.

A message to future store owners that are thinking of opening on Dundas. How about opening where there are no other stores like richmond hill, vaughn, or possibly a empty warehouse near yorkdale. 

And in closing, good luck to all the new stores opening and I do sincerely hope it works out for you.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Where is this string of stores? I only go to nafb and seaumarine.. sometimes a BA store. Living in Whitby I don't know much about other stores.. this site needs an LFS list.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It has one Mike 

And the stores would be:
BA's Miss
Dragon
AK
Reef Raft
R2O
and Finatics (no address yet)


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Products and service will always determine business succes as this will always drive repeat business. Pricepoint also has an impact of course from a consumer's standpoint. As a business it is always better to know what kind of customers you have(this comes from business mentors). The adage of driving the price down to serve more people result in cheap, whiny, always complaining customers. The "higher" the pirce weeds ut these kinds of people. In the end it is always consumers who "sell" themselves the product and it is rarely the stores. I think they will all do well in the end because they offer something different for everyone.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is list of stores I found on this site When I first started. Not sure which or how many are still around, but enjoy.



holocron said:


> Here is an archive of all the aquarium stores in the GTA. Listed from A-Z
> 
> NEW I added the links to the review section for easy finding goodness -Cid
> NEW Mar 11/10 Split the listing up due to posting limitations. You can find the rest of the list via a link at the bottom of this page. -Cid
> ...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good thing I only need 1 Store.

Im able to order my dry goods Online from a local Person, The drive down the road to ARA.

Id still go to ORG, But why drive and extra 45 mins for the same stuff? Plus Flavio is a Good person to talk too and ask questions of.

80% Of my money will be going to ARA for this season.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Chromey said:


> Good thing I only need 1 Store.
> 
> Im able to order my dry goods Online from a local Person, The drive down the road to ARA.
> 
> ...


+1

I avoid ORG now, I find his pricing goes up and down depending whether I stop by after work all snazzed up or I'm in on the weekend in more "comfy" clothes with the kids in tow.

I agree with the multiple dundas stores, I hope it all works out for them as competition is going to be fierce. Personally, I wouldn't be shopping at a few of those stores already do to bad advice/bad attitudes and or sick/dying livestock.

>jason


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> A message to future store owners that are thinking of opening on Dundas. How about opening where there are no other stores like richmond hill, vaughn, or possibly a empty warehouse near yorkdale.
> 
> .


I've heard mention of one maybe opening up near yorkdale... anyone have any other information on this?

And they are doing it because the GTA is such a big place, they know people are going to Mississauga to see other stores, so why not set up there to?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

the guys at coral reef shop in Burlington are awesome to deal with and all their prices are posted. Ive never had a bad experience or trip to the store, they've always left me feeling like my business is important to them.

http://www.coralreefshop.com/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

mrobson said:


> the guys at coral reef shop in Burlington are awesome to deal with and all their prices are posted. Ive never had a bad experience or trip to the store, they've always left me feeling like my business is important to them.
> 
> http://www.coralreefshop.com/


What does this have to do with the shops on dundas? Did I miss something?

And yes it's a good shop...still kinda confused about that post though


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Unfortunately alot of stores have started to make Dundas their home for their LFS. I have no idea why this is but it just seems more and more stores are heading to that street. Within the next month there will be six stores all within a 5 minute drive on the same street. Does this make sense as a business owner? Possibly, if you can get the right product that nobody else has. Although if you do that then you can park your business anywhere you want and you'll do alright.


Do I sense a tinge of jealousy from our Scarberian neighbours?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> What does this have to do with the shops on dundas? Did I miss something?
> 
> And yes it's a good shop...still kinda confused about that post though


nothing just thought id give the guys over there a quick nod since guys were talking about ARA and bitching about ORG


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Do I sense a tinge of jealousy from our Scarberian neighbours?


Not jealous at all! We have two of the best reef stores around here in scarberia. I don't mind at all driving to Coral Reef Shop out in burlington to get good product. I just think it's kinda dumb to setup a shop right next to someone else


----------

